# Deputy Sheriff Michael Naylor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Michael Naylor*
Midland County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, October 9, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 10/9/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* In custody
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Mike Naylor was shot and killed as he and other deputies served a warrant on a child sexual predator at a home on the 3800 block of North County Road 1247.

The deputies came under fire during the warrant service and Deputy Naylor was struck in the head. He was transported to Midland Memorial Hospital where he later succumbed to his wound. A second deputy was also transported to the hospital with breathing difficulties following the incident.

The subject who shot Deputy Naylor was taken into custody a short time later.

Deputy Naylor was assigned to the Mental Health Unit and also served as the department's Honor Guard commander.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Gary Painter
Midland County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 11287
Midland, TX 79702

Phone: (432) 688-4600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22213-deputy-sheriff-michael-naylor#ixzz3FjOtQTjl


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A total scumbag like this doesn't come out, well, if it's his house and he won't come out, gasoline and a match will certainly have an effect!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> A total scumbag like this doesn't come out, well, if it's his house and he won't come out, gasoline and a match will certainly have an effect!


+1

Tired of seeing officers murdered and their killers "apprehended a short time later"

Cop killers live like kings inside prison and should be doing the long dirt nap instead.

R.I.P. Deputy Naylor


----------

